# Modern premium clears



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm talking of the glasurits spies ppg standox etc. A
nyone ever had a issue with the slight yellow tint of the clear ? It's always concerned me but I'm told if used max 2 coats it's not an issue and won't yellow the base. I'm looking into glasurit 335 multi clear 
Regards


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Two good coats can definitely shade a light colour like silver,I always always use a light grip then rip technique but try to back right off towards the end off the cleared panel if that makes sense.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

They have a yellow tint to them because that's the uv filter in them. I've used Glasurit, spies, ppg, bmw proclear, never had any problems with them. Apply a three quarter coat leave five mins then apply one full wet coat job done, and I never back off at the end off at the end of the panel no need to.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've only ever had issues with lacquer tinting whites yellow. Every other colours I've ever painted has comeout nice and clear!

Sutty.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

i ad n issue with a premium lechler one mc421 it tinted greys a little yellow.
Basf rep told me 2 coats and no problems but over is danger zone. Most pf my work is restoration and show paint tho so i should avoid that issue must be just on blends grip and rip !


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I've seen the phrases 'grip coat' and 'grip and rip' a few times. What do you guys mean exactly when you use those terms?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tintin said:


> I've seen the phrases 'grip coat' and 'grip and rip' a few times. What do you guys mean exactly when you use those terms?


Grip coat is just a very light coat, not far from a three quarter coat coat. Where the spray gun is held fairly close to the panel but moved quickly over the panel so this applys a very thin film of clear coat.
Rip coat is what the next coat of laquer is basically just be full wet coat. Sprayer will most likely pull the gun back abit from the panel for this coat and move at a slower pace across the panel. 
Reason for this is that most the HS (high solids) clear coat we use are designed so you only apply 1.5 coats have hence grip coat+rip coat. Where as if you use an older MS (medium solids) you apply two wet coats obviously drying times between coats. :thumb:


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

We use PPG in a production environment, one 0.5 coat and a full coat is all you need.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I get it now.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

If you worry about yellowing do your first coat of clear and stay back about 1 inch from edge ...second full coat right to edge 


Job done !


T


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

PPG is a bit yellow. Sikkens superior is crystal clear.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyon used Glasurit 923-335 ? How clear is it? Im told its one of the best they do,goes on bentleys and so on. I was always told they are tinted due to the uv filters and this is why cheap clears are like tap water. Lets face it the clears that rule this earth and are used on oem seem to last and these are what we are offered in aftermarket


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> Anyon used Glasurit 923-335 ? How clear is it? Im told its one of the best they do,goes on bentleys and so on. I was always told they are tinted due to the uv filters and this is why cheap clears are like tap water. Lets face it the clears that rule this earth and are used on oem seem to last and these are what we are offered in aftermarket


Yes used to use 335 all the time, has a slight yellow tint. But one of the best clears I've used. I sprayed it with a sata rp with a 1.2 set up layed down well. Only down side was that if it was left for a long time it was really hard to polish. But would give a great depth of gloss once polishe. Not the cheapest but well worth the price tag. :thumb:


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

So not the worst tint you've seen then. ? The lechler one I used use was like wee. Terrible. How did 335 flow. I might use normal thinner and activator.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> So not the worst tint you've seen then. ? The lechler one I used use was like wee. Terrible. How did 335 flow. I might use normal thinner and activator.


No not the worst, seems that the higher end ones are alot better than the cheaper end clears. Flowed really well depending on which hardner you used alot would be normal hardner, for larger jobs it would be slow hardner.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

You mean slow down the hardner or thinner or both ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> You mean slow down the hardner or thinner or both ?


Yes mate slow hardner, and slow thinner just leaves the paint open longer so it flows out more. :thumb:


----------

